# Sony A7ii help please



## Snpr9696 (Nov 24, 2015)

Hello everyone.  I just got my A7ii.  Looking for some help here.  I'm coming from a 5Dmk3 and while I'm not trying to set it up the same way I would like to know Agee things.

A.  Is there a way to see the shutter speed change while adjusting ISO on Aperture Priority?
On my canon if in A Priority as I thumb the ISO wheel I can see the speed change.  I really would rather not use auto ISO to ensure I have the lowest possible ISO with the speed I want.

Is there a way to reassign one of the wheels other than the control wheel to use as ISO adjustment while the other controls F Stop or Speed depending on what mode I'm in (A Priority or S Priority)?

Thank you for your time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

